# Favorite Alcoholic Beverages?



## Naiwen (Aug 27, 2020)

[No message]


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 27, 2020)

None. I don't drink alcohol at all.


----------



## marti (Aug 28, 2020)

i dont drink at all due to my insulin


----------



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm not into drinking.  Nonetheless, when I did drink, I liked beer.  I like the taste of beer or non-alcoholic beer.


----------

